# The NET Bible



## tellville (Oct 27, 2006)

I couldn't find a thread on this Bible.

What does everyone think of the NET Bible? Having the translators notes seems helpful.


----------



## JoshCasey (Oct 27, 2006)

I've personally found it to be very useful. There is still a remnant at DTS...


----------

